# [OT] incontro gentoo user a Manno

## fedeliallalinea

Parlando con Plasma e' venuta l'idea di ripetere un altro incontro. Questa volta abbiamo pensato di farlo a Manno (uscita lugano nord) al ristorante Fraydays per le ore 18:00 e chi vuole puo' fermarsi a mangiare qualcosa se no possiamo anche cambiare locazione. Fate sapere.

----------

## _Plasma_

L'ultima volta che ho partecipato a un raduno gechi mi aveva mollato la tipa 1 ora prima! speriamo che sta volta non mi succeda niente!  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Se é infrasettimanale io penso di esserci.. anche se ancora non avete proposto una data.

Avete in mente per lo meno la settimana prescelta?

Ciao

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Avete in mente per lo meno la settimana prescelta?

 

Upss  :Embarassed:  mi sono dimenticato. Io pensavo sabato 27 marzo visto che sono in ticino solo quel giorno.

----------

## gnu-statix

Ciao,

spulciando il calendario posso dire che ci sono sempre (sia in settimana che weekend) eccetto i giorni dal 2 al 4 aprile.

Bye

----------

## Yans

ciao fedeliallalinea io ci sono basta sapere la data , per avvisare anche Marco   :Very Happy: 

Adios...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yans wrote:*   

> ciao fedeliallalinea io ci sono basta sapere la data , per avvisare anche Marco  

 

La data e' sabato 27 marzo perche' io ci sono solo quella sera. Ottimo se avvisi anche marco  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Io dovrei esserci.

Fedeliallalinea se vuoi possiamo metterci daccordo per andare giù insieme.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Fedeliallalinea se vuoi possiamo metterci daccordo per andare giù insieme.

 

Ok nessun problema per me.

----------

## bsolar

Ci dovrei essere.  :Wink: 

----------

## PXL

mi annuncio... in teoria nessun problema...

----------

## _Plasma_

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ci dovrei essere. 

 

uhh! allora mi preparo una lista di domande su emerge da farti!  :Razz: 

scherzo! per ora non ne ho!  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Sono molto in forse...   :Confused:   ..vi saprò dire più avanti.

Anb

PS= Bisogna riconoscere che questi svizzerotti sono arci-presenti ai GentooPub.. alla faccia di chi si spaccia milanese ma lo é solo per l'anagrafe...   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora vediamo chi c'e' sicuramente

```
- fedeliallalinea

- Jecko_Hee
```

Si agginga alla lista chi e' certo di venire, grazie  :Very Happy:  . Jecko_Hee a te ti ho messo perche' ci devi essere e basta  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jecko_Hee a te ti ho messo perche' ci devi essere e basta  .

 

Ok capo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Plasma_

```

- fedeliallalinea

- Jecko_Hee

- Plasma

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Purtroppo a 'sto giro salto...  :Sad: 

Alla prossima! (che organizzerò io!  :Cool:  )

Anb

----------

## gnu-statix

```

- fedeliallalinea

- Jecko_Hee

- Plasma

- gnu-statix

- Quore

```

bye

----------

## pelon's

Ci sarò anche io ....  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
- fedeliallalinea

- Jecko_Hee

- Plasma

- gnu-statix

- Quore

- pelon's

- bsolar ;)

```

----------

## pascalbrax

uhm... il 27 ho l'anniversario della mia ragazza... al 90% ci sono comunque.

chissa... magari sono fortunato e la ragazza mi molla 1 ora prima...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _Plasma_

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> magari sono fortunato e la ragazza mi molla 1 ora prima...  

 

lol!

perche mi sento coinvolto da questa battuta?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PXL

se mi ricordo ci sono =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ieri la serata è stata stupenda (almeno per me). Abbiamo delle foto che mettero' in rete fra 2 o tre giorni.

Una domanda ai due assenti bsolar e pelon's: dove eravate?????

----------

## PXL

fino a che ora siete rimasti alla fine??

----------

## _Plasma_

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ieri la serata è stata stupenda 

 

confermo! pochi ma buoni!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Eccovi qui l'album delle foto scattate ai due gentoo Pub svolti in Ticino.

----------

## PXL

non sarebbe male rendere settimanale quello di manno...  anche solo per bere qualcosa in compagnia... magari prima delle 18 =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PXL wrote:*   

> non sarebbe male rendere settimanale quello di manno...  anche solo per bere qualcosa in compagnia... magari prima delle 18 =)

 

L'idea non e' male anche se io non potro' esserci tutte le settimane. Oppure si puo' anche fare ogni 2 o tre settimane.

----------

